# 40-pound rescue, is he a GSD?



## jbshensk (Jul 16, 2010)

This is my dog Riggs. He's about 42 pounds and he's a year and four months old. 

He has the temperament and demeanor of a GSD but he's so small and his coat is very short. 

Can anyone help me figure this out?


----------



## Ty the shepherd guy (Oct 9, 2010)

To me just by looking , Maybe hes mixed with a Doberman or a Rottweiler. The ears dont look shepherd to me. idk , i could be wrong though. Its happened before.haha
Take him to petsmart and have them swab his gums for like 12$ and they can run dna tests. Thats only if its that important.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No he's definitely mixed though I'm not sure with what. Certainly not dobie or rottie given his small size. Some kind of terrier perhaps.

DNA tests are highly inaccurate and oftentimes outright wrong.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely not purebred, maybe some Dobe? He's a cool lookin' dog though!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Rerun said:


> DNA tests are highly inaccurate and oftentimes outright wrong.


I know I tell this story a lot, but I know of someone who had a dog that looked like a pit bull mix and they took him in for a DNA test and it came out purebred border collie. He was DEFINITELY not a border collie. lol I wouldn't trust a DNA test.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say ACD or Kelpie~ they are smaller in structure and have the earset of Riggs. If you have some pics of him sideview that aren't thumbnails it may be easier to see his body.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a mix. his ears arent right for a PB GSD and I would say he's mixed with terrier or he's an entirely different breed altogether.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I was thinking mixed with kelpie but what do I know= not much. lol


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I would question if he has GSD at all, there are other breeds, (and many, many mixes) who has that color pattern.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I was going to say minpin with the shape of the ears/head mix with a shepherd.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I see GSD in him but he isn't PB.

Because he is 42 pounds I would say that he is mixed with a mutt or breed that is between 20-40 pounds.


----------

